# Hand plane ID



## woodtickgreg (Jul 8, 2016)

Ok hand plane junkies, a little help with the id of this one. 
It has a stanly v logo plane iron but that doesn't mean anything, could have been changed. It has no other marks other than the 04 on the nose of the bed, not typical screws that mount the furniture either, no patent dates or names anywhere. I scored it for 10 bucks thinking it might be a millers falls but I'm not sure. Nothing on the cap iron either. There is adjustment to the frog and it sits on a flat machined bed. A little clean up and some new furniture and it might be nice.

The only mark on it, 04.


 
Stanley plane iron. And no marking on the lateral adjustment either.


 
Brass adjustment knob, broken tote, and no other marks on the bed.


 
This is where the frog sits, machined flat. Any ideas on this one guys?


----------



## Brink (Jul 8, 2016)

Pic of the lateral?


----------



## Brink (Jul 8, 2016)

http://www.timetestedtools.net/2016/01/26/quickly-identify-your-hand-plane/


----------



## Brink (Jul 8, 2016)

I'm thinking its a Sargent. Probably made for Sears or some other store

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 8, 2016)

I tore apart a couple planes I had on the to be restored shelf and checked a few other things, I was wondering if it was built by Keen Kutter as the lateral, depth knob, furniture and frog were identical to ones I know are Keen Kutter


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 8, 2016)

I just spent some time with Colin on the phone, we think it is a keen kutter kk4 that someone has put a early stanley iron in. I completely took it apart while I was on the phone with him and was looking for markings and describing what features it has. 
Kinda cool, I found another weird one!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 8, 2016)

Brink said:


> Pic of the lateral?


Nothing on the lateral, I even wire brushed it to see.


----------



## JohnF (Jul 8, 2016)

I'd guess an Ohio Tool Co. plane. The adjuster wheel resembles those that I've seen.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 8, 2016)

JohnF said:


> I'd guess an Ohio Tool Co. plane. The adjuster wheel resembles those that I've seen.


Interesting.


----------



## Brink (Jul 8, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> Nothing on the lateral, I even wire brushed it to see.



Looking for the shape of the lateral


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 8, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> Interesting.



John F might be on to something. I looked up a few good photos (Of course that's one maker I don't have in my pile) Greg- can you post a photo of the lower end of the lateral adjuster?


----------



## Brink (Jul 8, 2016)

Someone explain to me. What's the furniture?


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 8, 2016)

Brink said:


> Someone explain to me. What's the furniture?



Tote and knob, Sorry, I've had a bunch of folks referring to the wood parts that way and I guess I got in the habit.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 8, 2016)

I was looking at the ohio tools, the adjustment knob isn't quite right, and this one doesn't have a no 04, just o4 cast in the bed.


----------



## Brink (Jul 8, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Tote and knob, Sorry, I've had a bunch of folks referring to the wood parts that way and I guess I got in the habit.



Never heard that before


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 8, 2016)

Brink said:


> Looking for the shape of the lateral


K, give me a minute.


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 8, 2016)

Brink said:


> Never heard that before



@Darren Young has said it


----------



## Brink (Jul 8, 2016)

Not near me, he didn't.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 8, 2016)

Here's some better pics with the cell phone.


----------



## Brink (Jul 8, 2016)

Baseball fan.
Would probably call bleachers furniture.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 8, 2016)

I don't think it's an Ohio, parts don't match up, or the casting.


----------



## Brink (Jul 8, 2016)

Later Stanley Defiance


----------



## Brink (Jul 8, 2016)

Brink said:


> Later Stanley Defiance



Disregard!!!!

It's a later Ohio


----------



## Brink (Jul 8, 2016)

http://www.timetestedtools.net/2016/01/27/ohio-tools-planes-and-some-history/


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 8, 2016)

Brink said:


> Later Stanley Defiance


Positive? No marks anywhere, not on the cap iron either, not on the frog, and the tote screws are just countersunk machine screws. Not the usual stanle stud and nut type.


----------



## Brink (Jul 8, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> Positive? No marks anywhere, not on the cap iron either, not on the frog, and the tote screws are just countersunk machine screws. Not the usual stanle stud and nut type.



It's an Ohio.

http://www.timetestedtools.net/2016/01/27/ohio-tools-planes-and-some-history/


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 8, 2016)

That's it! I saw a pic that is like this one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 8, 2016)

AND WE HAVE A WINNER!!!!! Thanks Brinkster.


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 8, 2016)

And now we know!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 8, 2016)

@JohnF had it right a couple hours ago.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 8, 2016)

That was fun! A tough one to id.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 8, 2016)

Brink said:


> @JohnF had it right a couple hours ago.


Agree, I just didn't see the right pic. I wonder how old it is?


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 8, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> Agree, I just didn't see the right pic. I wonder how old it is?



According to that article, they ceased operations in 1920 so that's as new as it could be.

Interesting to read that they used Scioto on their 2nd level wood bodied planes. I've got a couple and never made the connection

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Darren Young (Jul 9, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> @Darren Young has said it


I've been calling the wood parts furniture forever as it's the only wood on them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 9, 2016)

Darren Young said:


> I've been calling the wood parts furniture forever as it's the only wood on them.


I have heard it called that before and I often call it that too. so sue me!


----------



## Brink (Jul 9, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> I have heard it called that before and I often call it that too. so sue me!



Maybe we can settle out of court.
Have your @Kevin call my Kevin

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 9, 2016)

Even I know what the furniture on a plane is. 



Brink said:


> Baseball fan.
> Would probably call bleachers furniture.



No, your noggin is furniture.


----------



## Brink (Jul 9, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Even I know what the furniture on a plane is.
> 
> 
> 
> No, your noggin is furniture.



Words of wisdom from a guy struggling to furnish a John Deere tractor

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 9, 2016)

Brink said:


> Words of wisdom from a guy struggling to furnish a John Deere tractor



It's furnished, He's just having problems upholstering it from what I saw.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 9, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> It's furnished, He's just having problems upholstering it from what I saw.



The cushion came in yesterday. It's the same quality as what was on it. If it wasn't raining I'd be installing it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

